# Aussie T's



## Steve Nunn (May 19, 2005)

Hoping there's enough of us here to have our own thread.... I'll start the ball off..

_Selenotholus sp._







_Selenotypus plumipes_







_Selenotypus sp.2_







_Selenotypus sp.3_ (female and male)













_Selenotypus sp.4_







_Selenotypus sp.5_


----------



## bengerno (May 19, 2005)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> Hoping there's enough of us here to have our own thread.... I'll start the ball off..


I hope too, because I enjoy these pics very much  :worship:


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 19, 2005)

Another as yet undescribed genus:

sp1







sp2







sp3 (blue leg)







Close up of the ventral area of femura I (all femura possess these electric blue setae):


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 19, 2005)

The Australian _Selenocosmia_ group:

sp.1 (eunice type)







sp.3


----------



## jw73 (May 19, 2005)

Very nice spiders.


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 19, 2005)

Another pair from the _Selenotholus_ group:







And the male (phot by Rolf Bottenbruch):


----------



## robustum (May 19, 2005)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> Another as yet undescribed genus:
> sp1
> sp2
> sp3 (blue leg)
> Close up of the ventral area of femura I (all femura possess these electric blue setae):



They are VERY NICE :clap:  :clap:  :clap:


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 19, 2005)

robustum said:
			
		

> They are VERY NICE :clap:  :clap:  :clap:


Thanks 

Here's a photo from a friend of mine, David Lilly, his _Selenocosmia crassipes_ in postmoult.


----------



## FryLock (May 19, 2005)

Very nice Steve :clap:, Selenotypus.sp have to be some of the nicest spiders of Selenocosmiinae.


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 19, 2005)

Here are two photos from a great series by Rolf Bottenbruch, undescribed _Selenotholus sp._ depositing eggs, pretty cool if you've never seen it up close before!


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 19, 2005)

Another pic from Rolf. This has to be one of the best breeding pics I've ever seen! _Selenocosmia crassipes_, if you perve hard enough you can see the old fella going the grope  I've seen spider porn here, but never such explicit spider porn, should this be rated???


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 19, 2005)

3 more undescribed Aussie T's, the first one is from the undescribed genus, sp.2.







And 2 unkowns, the orange one probably _Selenotypus_.


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 19, 2005)

FryLock said:
			
		

> Very nice Steve :clap:, Selenotypus.sp have to be some of the nicest spiders of Selenocosmiinae.


Thanks Fry, they are an awesome genus, great attitudes, but they do pack a punch. One of the collectors here in Oz was recently bitten by a big female, she nailed him good  He was really crook for quite a while too. For the most part though the spiders from this genus are fairly quiet in nature. The other really interesting thing regarding this genus is the presence of dwarf males in most of the species. There're some articles coming up in a couple of the Soc. journals regarding this genus, keep an eye out 

Steve


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (May 19, 2005)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> Another pic from Rolf. This has to be one of the best breeding pics I've ever seen! _Selenocosmia crassipes_, if you perve hard enough you can see the old fella going the grope  I've seen spider porn here, but never such explicit spider porn, should this be rated???


These look so much like the pair of crassipes ive been mating lately, the males even got the slight pinkish colour to him do you know if the ones in the pic here are (eunice type) crassipes?
P.S. i got a stack of pics im gettin together to add to this thread


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (May 19, 2005)

*my aussie T pix*

selenotypus sp .1





















selenotypus sp.2





















This next one is some type of selenotypus never did find out what sp. she actually was because she died quickly due to a pair of idiots who cant pack spiders properly for shipping  
i named her scar for obvious reason's







selenocosmia .crassipes, pair (colour variation)
Fem





Male





crassipes courting pic.





Another crassipes fem.















and another one.





Crassipes juvie.





Crassipes sling with shed evixium.





crassipes sling.






Undescribed selenocosmia.
Fems





















Another undescribed sp. 
Fem






mystery undescribed slings.






































Coremiocnemis .sp
Fem






Sorry to those of you who might have seen some of these pics before already


----------



## Cpt.nemO (May 20, 2005)

I think i have a selenocosmia sp. both kyle and steve has seen my pics.


----------



## inked (May 20, 2005)

hi all,

great pics guys! i guess i better get in on this thread.. heres a few to start.. i'll try get some others together to post some more.. 

my Spidey - Selenotypus sp.


----------



## Cpt.nemO (May 20, 2005)

Up to what size can a selenocosmia sp. female get to ??

thanks.


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 20, 2005)

Cpt.nemO said:
			
		

> Up to what size can a selenocosmia sp. female get to


To broad a question to answer with clarity


----------



## Cpt.nemO (May 20, 2005)

Up to what size can a female Selenocosmia sp. 4. reach ??


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 20, 2005)

Cpt.nemO said:
			
		

> Up to what size can a female Selenocosmia sp. 4. reach ??


 Unknown at this time, somewhere over 15cm


----------



## Cpt.nemO (May 20, 2005)

ok thanks man.  By the way the two pics in the egg laying sequence is simply splendid man , very nice.


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 22, 2005)

_Selenotypus plumipes_ One of my favourite of the Australian spiders! 







_Selenotypus sp.4_







_Selenotypus sp.5_ mature male and female side by side.







Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 22, 2005)

kyle_de_aussie said:
			
		

> These look so much like the pair of crassipes ive been mating lately, the males even got the slight pinkish colour to him do you know if the ones in the pic here are (eunice type) crassipes?


Hi Kyle,
No, these are the typical variant seen in my region  They are extremely similar in many regards. At first I though perhaps part of a superspecies group (or "intergrades"), but no, because they are found in sympatry/live together in the same area. If they were indeed still part of a superspecies group then they would have needed to be still isolated from the original population (as they could still breed without problems with the original population, the different traits would vanish within a couple of generations and they would be the same again in no time, these are spiders in the process of speciation, just not there quite yet ). Being that they are found in sympatry and can still maintain their form, this suggests *perhaps they are a valid species/morphospecies* and more research should be done to determine this. This is why I call these guys _Selenocosmia sp. "eunice"_ and not _S.crassipes_ "variant". Because I think they will be found to be there own species and not a form of _S.crassipes_.

Actually, this is part of a larger conversation that could describe a theory behind speciation quite well actually......anyhoo....these are not the ones you're thinking of, lol, sorry to ramble...

Steve-o


----------



## Beardo (May 22, 2005)

Does Australia have any spiders that aren't dirt brown? lol 

just messing with you, nice pics!


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 22, 2005)

DavidBeard said:
			
		

> Does Australia have any spiders that aren't dirt brown? lol
> 
> just messing with you, nice pics!


LOL, Thanks David, (remember, there was a time when poo brown was in, we Aussie's are just biding our time for fashion to catch up with us, we invented the safari suit, bet you didn't know that! )

My friend, a time will come when you wish you could have what we have, trust me  

Steve


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (May 22, 2005)

DavidBeard said:
			
		

> Does Australia have any spiders that aren't dirt brown? lol
> 
> just messing with you, nice pics!


Nah sorry dude there all dirt brown


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 23, 2005)

Yup, all brown.


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 23, 2005)

More brown spider, this is greeney brown  You should have been more specific, now we can do what we Aussies call "taking the piss", it's a favourite passtime and as a nation we're pretty good at it 







Back to T's, an older pic, but a good spot for it, breeding _S.crassipes_







Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 23, 2005)

Black is the new dirt brown 







Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 23, 2005)

More blackey dirt brown.... Australian _Phlogiellus sp.2_







Steve


----------



## Crotalus (May 23, 2005)

Who would have known theres so many shades of brown? 
Real nice ones! Now I wanna see the funnel webs!

/Lelle


----------



## Cpt.nemO (May 23, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Who would have known theres so many shades of brown?
> Real nice ones! Now I wanna see the funnel webs!
> 
> /Lelle



Yeah man me to, i would love to see some nice macros of the funnel webs, i've got to see a few in the melbourne museum while they were having a live insect exposition.


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 23, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Who would have known theres so many shades of brown?
> Real nice ones! Now I wanna see the funnel webs!


LOL, Lelle, you're addicted to those things!! Ah, bugger, I still have to send you that paperwork, will get it done by today!! 

Steve-o


----------



## Cpt.nemO (May 23, 2005)

hey steve, do you handle any of the selenocosmia ???  (i am wandering aspecially about the sp. 4).


----------



## GoTerps (May 23, 2005)

> More blackey dirt brown.... Australian Selenocosmia sp.2


Steve, I really like that one!!  Does that color fade to mostly brown throughout the molt cycle?


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 23, 2005)

Cpt.nemO said:
			
		

> hey steve, do you handle any of the selenocosmia ???


In the course of collecting them, I have handled most of them unintentionally, yes. However, I don't suggest you even try, personally. They are highly defensive and WILL bite seemingly without provocation. Therefore not a question of *if*, but when you would get bitten  Not a nice experience either, you can at the very least equate the symptoms to most old world theraphosid bites, perhaps worse, there are some nasty anecdotal reports...

It's just personal choice, I don't really stand one way or the other on what other people should do, I just know I choose not to handle them 

Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 23, 2005)

GoTerps said:
			
		

> Steve, I really like that one!!  Does that color fade to mostly brown throughout the molt cycle?


Hi,
Throughout perhaps 60% of the cycle they maintain this colour, then they slowly fade to a dark even chocolate brown.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Cpt.nemO (May 23, 2005)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> In the course of collecting them, I have handled most of them unintentionally, yes. However, I don't suggest you even try, personally. They are highly defensive and WILL bite seemingly without provocation. Therefore not a question of *if*, but when you would get bitten  Not a nice experience either, you can at the very least equate the symptoms to most old world theraphosid bites, perhaps worse, there are some nasty anecdotal reports...
> 
> It's just personal choice, I don't really stand one way or the other on what other people should do, I just know I choose not to handle them
> 
> Steve



Yeah man that is definetly the course of action that all should take, i ve seen many time my seleno's deffensive behaviour and that is just simply nasty   I have taken a few pics, of mine today, a few different things are happening to it.  In the abdomen, a pattern of a lighter colour is emmerging (smiliar to the irminia abdomen pattern).  I hope you can spot it on the pics and give me any info regarding it.

Thanks for you time man. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 24, 2005)

That pattern you can see on your spider is the heart, it becomes more distinct as many of our lighter coloured T's move into premoult. By the look of it yours still has quite a ways to go before moulting, in fact it looks like it has come from a moult fairly recently.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Crotalus (May 24, 2005)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> LOL, Lelle, you're addicted to those things!! Ah, bugger, I still have to send you that paperwork, will get it done by today!!
> 
> Steve-o


Yep a bad case of addiction. 
Great! Looking forward to those!

/Lelle


----------



## Cpt.nemO (May 24, 2005)

se moulted at the really endo of december like 28 th or 27 th


----------



## bengerno (May 24, 2005)

I have to move to Australia   
Can anyone send habitat pics too?


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 26, 2005)

bengerno said:
			
		

> Can anyone send habitat pics too?


Hi,
Sure, I'll dig some up. Meanwhile, from the new genus in Australia, sp.1













Cheers,
Steve


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (May 26, 2005)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Sure, I'll dig some up. Meanwhile, from the new genus in Australia, sp.1
> 
> 
> ...


Did you find this spider to be very placid steve or has she got angry as she got older?? When i had her here in her younger juvie stages she was really placid and always co-operated when moving her from tank to tank and stuff never ark'd up once
I hope you breed her sometime in the future steve wouldnt mind a couple slings from this girl theyre one of the most active spiders ive ever observed always maticulously digging,moving dirt around of a night time and webbing. The only other aussie t ive seen that is as active as this sp. is selenotypus sp. 1 who can never have enough holes mine has nine holes right now lol


----------



## MizM (May 26, 2005)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> LOL, Thanks David, (remember, there was a time when poo brown was in, we Aussie's are just biding our time for fashion to catch up with us, we invented the safari suit, bet you didn't know that! )
> 
> My friend, a time will come when you wish you could have what we have, trust me
> 
> Steve



That time is NOW, for me at least! you Aussies have THE most stunning s! :worship:


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 26, 2005)

kyle_de_aussie said:
			
		

> Did you find this spider to be very placid steve or has she got angry as she got older?? I hope you breed her sometime in the future steve wouldnt mind a couple slings from this girl theyre one of the most active spiders ive ever observed always maticulously digging,moving dirt around of a night time and webbing.


Hi Kyle,
She is very quiet, as with the others from this genus, they all seem quiet, compared to some of the _Selenotypus_, who can be really stroppy (with the exception of a couple).

Yeah, she is a big earth mover, I've actually just moved her to a larger surface area, in the hope someone will turn up with a male! I know exactly where to get them, I've just got to get up there.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 26, 2005)

MizM said:
			
		

> That time is NOW, for me at least! you Aussies have THE most stunning s! :worship:


Thanks Terri!!   Here are some more shots from sp.2 of the new genus.













Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 26, 2005)

Of all the defense practices of the Selenocosmiinae this is my personal favourite,"*the butt plug*", _Selenotypus sp.2_

Borris Strifller noted this in _Coremiocnemis_ I believe (although I don't think he had such a good name for it, lol).







Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 26, 2005)

2 more shots of _Selenotypus sp.4_  Note the incrassate tibia IV, very interesting!!














Cheers,
Steve


----------



## robustum (May 27, 2005)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> Thanks Terri!!   Here are some more shots from sp.2 of the new genus.
> 
> Cheers,
> Steve


She is so pretty   :clap: 
Best regards Jürgen


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (May 27, 2005)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> 2 more shots of _Selenotypus sp.4_  Note the incrassate tibia IV, very interesting!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see old hairy here after her next moult shes gunna be a stunner


----------



## Trenth_171 (May 28, 2005)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> Here's a photo from a friend of mine, David Lilly, his _Selenocosmia crassipes_ in postmoult.


 awesome pics!!!!!


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jun 8, 2005)

Breeding the new genus, sp.3, "blue leg", not much action tonight though


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jun 8, 2005)

Also from the new genus, sp.2. Nice silk sheets!!


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jun 8, 2005)

Breeding _Selenotholus sp._...

Using David Lilly's male, it was very brief, she relented only briefly before kicking him out!































Sorry for the poor quality, it was night.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi,
breeding the new genus, sp.1


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Jun 9, 2005)

Must've been something in the air last night i mated my selenocosmia's again to
There was definatley some good insertions 
heres a pic of them goin for gold


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jun 9, 2005)

kyle_de_aussie said:
			
		

> Must've been something in the air last night i mated my selenocosmia's again


Hi Kyle,
Sweet!! Have you posted this info at Gethin's site?? I'm logging the breeding this year there, it would be could if we could all do that (Aussies)!! I didn't record anything when I bred this species, keep all the dates of significance hey...

Very cool!!! These guys are beautiful!!!

Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jun 9, 2005)

MizM said:
			
		

> That time is NOW, for me at least! you Aussies have THE most stunning s! :worship:


Hi Terri,
Thankyou


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Jun 9, 2005)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> Hi Kyle,
> Sweet!! Have you posted this info at Gethin's site?? I'm logging the breeding this year there, it would be could if we could all do that (Aussies)!! I didn't record anything when I bred this species, keep all the dates of significance hey...
> 
> Very cool!!! These guys are beautiful!!!
> ...


Im logging it all to mate i have a computer log  
And yeah i love this sp. there really nice lookin


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jun 9, 2005)

kyle_de_aussie said:
			
		

> Im logging it all to mate i have a computer log
> And yeah i love this sp. there really nice lookin


Hey Kyle,

Very spiffy!!  I'm breeding a few species this year, I wasn't sure whether or not to breed that species, I won't bother now, I can do some of the other guys I've got here, we could trade later on??

Steve


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Jun 9, 2005)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> Hey Kyle,
> 
> Very spiffy!!  I'm breeding a few species this year, I wasn't sure whether or not to breed that species, I won't bother now, I can do some of the other guys I've got here, we could trade later on??
> 
> Steve


No doubt mate we can trade later on


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jun 10, 2005)

kyle_de_aussie said:
			
		

> No doubt mate we can trade later on


Very cool!!

Here is the video of tonights breeding, _Selenotypus plumipes_. It has everything, she crashtackles the male, he tips her over, it is a very cool vid  It runs for about 1.25minutes, is in WMV format and is about 3.91mb.

http://www.selenocosmia.com/breed_plumipes01.wmv

All in all it was a success!!! 

Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jun 12, 2005)

Here is the video of tonights breeding ( the day after the last post), _Selenotypus plumipes_. This one was a bigger success with a larger female, he is getting more confidence by the day  Oh yeah, she drums back to him, he drums back harder then Ginger Baker. These guys really perform for the camera hey...
It goes for 1.33 minutes, is 4.47MB and is in WMV format....

http://www.selenocosmia.com/breed_plumipes_2005.wmv


Steve


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Jun 12, 2005)

Excellente video material man, you shoiuld get a few on them feeding


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jun 14, 2005)

Cpt.nemO said:
			
		

> Excellente video material man, you shoiuld get a few on them feeding


Hi,
Yeah, but feeding is boring compared to breeding  Here is a video that runs for about one and a half minutes, is in WMV format and is about 4.91 MB.

_Coremiocnemis tropix_, the new Australian species breeding:

http://www.selenocosmia.com/Breed_Coremiocnemis_tropix.wmv

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 14, 2005)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Yeah, but feeding is boring compared to breeding  Here is a video that runs for about one and a half minutes, is in WMV format and is about 4.91 MB.
> 
> _Coremiocnemis tropix_, the new Australian species breeding:
> ...


thanks again Steve, Son of Nunn

and i prefer breeding to feeding too... and i would guess so do my tarantulas =P


----------



## Steve Nunn (Nov 11, 2005)

Have a look at this little beautie  _Selenotypus sp.3_ in postmoult glory.







Cheers,
Steve


----------



## inked (Nov 11, 2005)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> Have a look at this little beautie  _Selenotypus sp.3_ in postmoult glory.
> 
> 
> absolutely awesome Steve.. It's no wonder they're a favorite.. i want one lol


----------



## Steve Nunn (Nov 12, 2005)

_Phlogius/Selenocosmia sp._, a new one, only found these earlier this year, first photos publicly shown of this species 













Cheers,
Steve


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Nov 13, 2005)

Similar to eunice


----------



## Steve Nunn (Nov 13, 2005)

kyle_de_aussie said:
			
		

> Similar to eunice


Hi Kyle,
Yep, very similar, so similar may be the same species, time will tell  This one lives in sympatry with _S.crassipes_ at it's type locale.

Steve


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Nov 13, 2005)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> Here are two photos from a great series by Rolf Bottenbruch, undescribed _Selenocosmia sp._ depositing eggs, pretty cool if you've never seen it up close before!



Steve i was wondering, where is this sp. normally found ?? whats the vegetation like and the humidity ??

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Nov 13, 2005)

What about this sp. ?? Where do you normally find em ??  how's the vegetation and climate of this region ??

Thanks once again for your time.


----------



## Steve Nunn (Nov 13, 2005)

Cpt.nemO said:
			
		

> Steve i was wondering, where is this sp. normally found ?? whats the vegetation like and the humidity ??


Found in central Qld region. The vegetation is mainly Acacia scrubland, semi arid region.

The other spider is yours, isn't it??

Steve


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Nov 13, 2005)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> Found in central Qld region. The vegetation is mainly Acacia scrubland, semi arid region.
> 
> The other spider is yours, isn't it??
> 
> Steve


The pictures are yours hehehehe but i think mine its practically identical to that of the pic.


----------



## Steve Nunn (Nov 13, 2005)

Cpt.nemO said:
			
		

> The pictures are yours hehehehe but i think mine its practically identical to that of the pic.


Nope, none of those are my pics, the above two were posted by me with permission I might add, don't know about the lower two....anyway, it looks like a central Qld _Selenotypus sp._ of some sort, there are many types/forms and I couldn't say which based on the pics alone.

Steve


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Nov 13, 2005)

Oh i see, my bad.

Steve, i would really like to have a good ideia of which sp. mine is.  What kind of fotos could i get you (like what parts of the body) for you to make an educated guess on its species ??  Would it be possible for you to pos pictures of the setups u use for the species you have that are like mine or very similar ??

Thank's man.


----------



## Seigneur Veinen (Nov 14, 2005)

These Australian Tarantulas are wonderfull....The most beautifull with Malaysian, New Guinean and Indian Terrestrial ones...
I am dreaming to have these species in my breed....

 :8o    :8o  :wall:


----------



## AussieTkeeper (Nov 19, 2005)

Seigneur Veinen said:
			
		

> These Australian Tarantulas are wonderfull....The most beautifull with Malaysian, New Guinean and Indian Terrestrial ones...
> I am dreaming to have these species in my breed....
> 
> :8o    :8o  :wall:


I really like your exotic T but i still find our Aussie T's beautiful (i would love a Cobolt Blue, and a few Pokies, but i guess its a case of wanting what you cant have) 

Jase


----------



## Jmadson13 (Nov 19, 2005)

AussieTkeeper said:
			
		

> I really like your exotic T but i still find our Aussie T's beautiful (i would love a Cobolt Blue, and a few Pokies, but i guess its a case of wanting what you cant have)
> 
> Jase


Not exactly the case at this point with all of Steve's developments. I will patiently wait with further excitment at aquiring some of his captive bred offspring.


----------



## AussieTkeeper (Nov 19, 2005)

brigebane said:
			
		

> Not exactly the case at this point with all of Steve's developments. I will patiently wait with further excitment at aquiring some of his captive bred offspring.


Lucky for you  but alas we still cant get yours  maybe in the future??


----------



## AussieTkeeper (Nov 19, 2005)

Just posting a few Pic of my S Sarina













Jase


----------



## Jmadson13 (Nov 19, 2005)

AussieTkeeper said:
			
		

> Lucky for you  but alas we still cant get yours  maybe in the future??


Indeed I would hope some of this changes for you some day my friend. Thanks for sharing photos of those wonderful Aussie T's


----------



## AussieTkeeper (Nov 21, 2005)

brigebane said:
			
		

> Indeed I would hope some of this changes for you some day my friend. Thanks for sharing photos of those wonderful Aussie T's


I hope thats the case too even if the number of T's import each year is capped and you have to have a licesne or be registered or something, i wouldnt mind just as long as i could have a pokie and a H mac.


----------



## AussieTkeeper (Dec 11, 2005)

Few pictures of my Selenotypus Plumipes














Jase


----------



## lychas (Apr 17, 2006)

hey steve, if your ever gonna come down 2 central qld and do a bit of collecting, let me know, i wouldnt mind taggin along and seeing how things r done


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jun 26, 2006)

*Selenocosmia/Phlogius sp. "black"*

Hi,
Very, very rare, from far North Qld:



















Cheers,
Steve


----------



## T.Raab (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Steve,

very nice species - but be honest: It will getting brown with the time, or?


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Timo,
Nice species for sure!  These remain "black" (as above) for quite a while, the specimen photographed was mid instar, so the colour stays almost until the end of the instar phase.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## T.Raab (Jun 28, 2006)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> Hi Timo,
> Nice species for sure!  These remain "black" (as above) for quite a while, the specimen photographed was mid instar, so the colour stays almost until the end of the instar phase.
> 
> Cheers,
> Steve


This is totally *UNBELIEVEABLE* !!! ;P ;P ;P


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jun 28, 2006)

LOL, Timo, very true, very nice species


----------



## johnharper (Jun 27, 2008)

Those are some great looking tarantulas I would love to get my hands on some aussie tarantulas someday.

John


----------

